# Canada vs Australia Immigration



## JDogg194 (Jan 23, 2015)

Am been trying to decide which of these countries are great for a u.s. expat to live and work in the near future! Does any u.s. expat and non u.s. expat living and working in Canada and Australia have any words for me out there!!

>cross posted<


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well you aren't going to find many people who will give you an unbiased comparision of the two. You need to find an Australian living in Canada or a Canadian living in Australia who has been there for more than 5 years (past the honeymoon period) and will actually be unbiased in their opinions. 

But besides that, the question I would have is whether you can get residency in either country. What makes you think you can and how? If for example you were thinking of applying to Canada as a 'skilled worker', what is your skill/profession that will get you in? That might have a lot of bearing on which country would be better for you. If one has a big demand for your type of job and the other doesn't, that would make a difference in how you might expect things to go.

Then there is the question of what your interests are beyond the job. What is it about each that attracts you and what are your expectations?

You need to provide more info if you want relevant advice.


----------



## JDogg194 (Jan 23, 2015)

Well to the answer of your question, am planning on getting vocational training as car mechanic. I always had a passion for cars, always like everything about cars, I always like Australia's outdoor friendly climate and the nice cars you can't get in North American car market, but i did hear that half of the people in the Oz can be pretty Xenophobic. I always like Canada for there culture and the people, but the climate in most of Canada can bitter cold and long.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

JDogg194 said:


> Well to the answer of your question, am planning on getting vocational training as car mechanic. I always had a passion for cars, always like everything about cars, I always like Australia's outdoor friendly climate and the nice cars you can't get in North American car market, but i did hear that half of the people in the Oz can be pretty Xenophobic. I always like Canada for there culture and the people, but the climate in most of Canada can bitter cold and long.


Eh? You're planning on getting training as a car mechanic? What makes you think that there aren't already people planning on getting training as a car mechanic in Canada, or for all I know, in Australia as well?

Reality check time Bubba.


----------



## JDogg194 (Jan 23, 2015)

GWH64 said:


> Eh? You're planning on getting training as a car mechanic? What makes you think that there aren't already people planning on getting training as a car mechanic in Canada, or for all I know, in Australia as well?
> 
> Reality check time Bubba.


No need to get smart here, I guess i just look at other job opportunities then!


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

The thing is JDogg, if you did a little of YOUR OWN research before asking a question you would know at least the basics about immigrating to another country. As it is, you appear to have done NO research before posting here and your question and response come across as such. 

People don't mind helping people who help themselves but it can be annoying when someone asks for help but hasn't done anything for themselves first. Get the picture?

If you simply Googled 'Canadian immigration' (or Australian) you would find this Canadian government website: Citizenship and Immigration Canada

If you clicked on 'immigrate' you would then find where you can click on 'determine your eligibility' which would lead you through an online questionnaire to see if you can qualify. 

Let's assume a qualified car mechanic would qualify. First you have to become one which is going to take a couple of years and then you have to apply. Once you apply, it takes about 2 years to get accepted. With me so far JDogg? That makes it obvious that this is not something you just do on a whim. It's something you have to really want to do and are prepared to make the real effort it takes to do it.

As it is, you are coming across as wasting people's time here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JDogg194 said:


> Well to the answer of your question, am planning on getting vocational training as car mechanic. I always had a passion for cars, always like everything about cars, I always like Australia's outdoor friendly climate and the nice cars you can't get in North American car market, but i did hear that half of the people in the Oz can be pretty Xenophobic. I always like Canada for there culture and the people, but the climate in most of Canada can bitter cold and long.



The climate in Canada varies by region. Places like Vancouver and Victoria are no different than Seattle.

Here in Ontario where I live (just outside Toronto) it has been cold as hell this month but, prior to that, we had had a relatively mild winter. At the end of January we could still see most of the grass on our lawn because we had had so little snow. And while it is cold now, and snowing today, winter will be over in March so we're really only getting 6-8 weeks of bad weather. Considering the fact that the year is 52 weeks long, that really isn't much.

Last winter was terrible, and lasted forever, but a year or two before that we had what is known as "the winter that wasn't" because it was non-existent. 

So your impression that the climate here is bitterly cold and long is not accurate.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

As for Australia you will need to be fully qualified with about 5 years of post qualifying work experience before you would pass a skills assessment. You also need to pass a points test and number of other requirements but by that point the immigration sysyte could well have changed. Mechanics may or may not be in demand at that point. 

Get qualified then ask questions based on what you can do not on what you might do so the answers are relevant.


----------

